

[HEADS UP] New project name: Monitoring Plugins - stedaniels
https://www.monitoring-plugins.org/archive/help/2014-January/006503.html

======
morgajel2
My header was "Nagios-Plugins Renamed to Monitoring-Plugins After Nagios
Enterprises Highjacks Website"

